# Edy's Pumpkin Ice Cream



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I just bought Edy's Pumpkin Ice Cream- it tastes just like pumpkin pie!

A bit expensive though. $6 or $7 for 1.75 qts.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Yikes! Thats cool, but I'm allergic


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL So am I! Lactose intolerant...but I cheat and pay for it later.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

MMMMMmmmm. I love that stuff! It is one of the things I look forward to this time of year. (runs from computer to go buy ice cream.......0


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You cheat and your wife pays for it later. LOL!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Where do you buy that. Never heard of Edy's


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

HB, You mean I don't look sexy?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Where do you buy that. Never heard of Edy's


Bought mine at Jewel


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> LOL So am I! Lactose intolerant...but I cheat and pay for it later.


I'm allergic to milk protein  It's kinda...a lot suckier


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I picked some up the other day... it was two for $6.00

Very tasty icecream, if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

It's Dryers in TX. Went out and got some today. Yummy.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

The ice cream palor in town just started to advertise they have it. Must get me some!!!!!


----------

